# kijiji alert. Blue Rodeo fans. Autographed guitar & photo $75 Elmira



## Guest (Jan 31, 2015)

Autographed Blue Rodeo Guitar and Photo, both signed by all members of the band! Guitar 
was painted & donated by Bob Egan of Blue Rodeo for a charity Auction. Also included is a 
framed 8" x 10" signed photo. The Guitar is full size, however strings have been removed. $75


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would pay someone to take that ugly thing _*out*_ of my house.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

I think I love it, only because I am a huge fan of Blue Rodeo. Other than that it really is fugly.


----------

